# Selling Horses For Meat



## mrhonorable (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone seen todays article out of Central Massachusetts about selling horses for meat?
It's at: 
http://www.telegram.com/article/20110207/NEWS/102070407/-1/raw_story_links

It's aweful what people do to horses!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

What is your alternative?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I too would like to know your alternative.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

I think that it's OK to say that you don't agree with slaughter without providing a business plan to support its eradication. Of course if we could stop all the insane breeding that is going on that might be a good start. Ah your next statement will be how can that be done... well we could have licensed breeding farms that operate under legislation and that way there is regulation that prevents over breeding and it could also ensure that farms are providing adequate care. That might be a good start. Other countries are doing this already and it seems to be working. For instance the UK has a system that prevents non food horses from going to slaughter. I think that is a good idea for two reasons: breeders of companion animals would never want to see a horse of theirs going to slaughter. Second horses that have been raised for companions are likely to have had ivermectin, bute or several other drugs which actually never leave the body and are known carcinogens. Bon appetite! There are many other good studies that show the impact that horse slaughter houses have on communities. Not to mention the type of people involved in the industry as a whole. Many stellar individuals I might add.

So if someone wants to say how awful it is then why not - sheesh.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Because Loved, it's already been *done to death* here and on other forums.

The _only_ thing that happens is that these types of threads always devolve into name calling. ALWAYS.

If you want to make a difference, _regardless_ on which side of the issue you fall, then stay off horse BBs and start lobbying.

I'm suspicious of a brand new member coming on here trying to start a flame war. What, the goats on the bridge weren't playing with the troll, so he had to come here and try to get the members in an uproar? :-x


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Can anyone say the word Troll?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess we shall see what happens ;-)


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I see SpeedRacer. I'm not up on this sort of thing and I guess I think that if someone wants to talk about things then I'm always of the opinion why not. I take your point. But if that's how you feel and all the other feel too then probably best just not to post and now I will take my own advice.


----------

